# Great read Homers Odyssey



## Tali

This is a fabulous page turning book that you won't put down for cat lovers.
It's about this women who owns 2 cats and adopts a blind kitten. I can't tell you anymore but it's a true story. Check it out and let me know what you think.
Author Gwen Cooper


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat

Great book! Gwen Cooper also has an interesting website/blog. She is currently out promoting her latest book, Love Saves The Day, which I'm told is also good.

I don't think I give away any real spoilers in this attachment, but I wrote a book review of this one too. If you want to read the review it's on page 7 of this newsletter:

http://www.thecathouse.org/newsletters/apr12/apr12.pdf


----------



## JungliBillis

Hahaha I thought it was the actual Odyssey xD


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Blind kitties are amazing and inspiring. I rescued two blind cats and got them treated. They changed my life. They are like a normal cat only they don't know to jump on counters. My blind girls assimuated in with my fosters easily. Had my 1670 sq ft house memorized in one day. Learned the cat door to get to the cat boxes. Never had an accident of missing the box! I could go on and on.

Gwen put blind cats on the map. Brought Blind Cat Rescue in NC to the countrys attention. Blind cats in the past were routinely euthanized. Now the public see them differently because of her book. Its a fabulous read.


----------



## Tali

Yes amazing I have chills just reading your reply. You are a very special person. It's not everyday when someone adopts a blind kitty.
A story for everyone to read!!
Happy Day to all!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Janz

It's a great book that I really enjoyed. I have her latest book on my wish list at PBS.com but it looks like it'll be a long wait.


----------



## howsefrau32

JungliBillis said:


> Hahaha I thought it was the actual Odyssey xD


Me too. I'm thinking, "great read....I must be really stupid because I find that book impossible to read". LOL! I am amazed at my 14 year old, she devours books like that, all of the LOTR series, Sherlock Holmes.....and she gets them. 

Maybe this Odyssey I can actually read :lol:


----------



## Tali

Fabulous book. Loved it!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## razzle

you should read Dewey and cleo. True stories


----------



## NebraskaCat

Agree about Cleo 100% - Great book!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Cleo??? what is the book?


----------



## NebraskaCat

Cleo, the Cat Who Mended a Family by Helen Brown

CLEO: The Cat Who Mended a Family: Helen Brown: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Thanks Jeff. I ordered it! Cant wait to read it.


----------



## amy22

OK I saw the thread and thought you were referring to The Odyssey by Homer the greek writer. I had read it years ago and didn't remember anything with cats, lol. Now will have to find this other book


----------



## amy22

Is this book sad? I can't handle the animal books with the maudlin endings...


----------



## NebraskaCat

amy22 said:


> Is this book sad? I can't handle the animal books with the maudlin endings...


I don't think it's too much of a spoiler to say that Homer is still alive, years after the book was published.


----------

